# Hey Tortuga!!!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You know that wonderful, beautiful Emperor Pen that I love so much that I bought from you? Well, as much as I like it I think I'm going to send it back to you! I never write with it EXCEPT I have used it TWICE NOW in the last 35 days or so to sign papers on new vehicles! That D#^N pen is costing me a fortune!

I'll pick up Marilyn's new car Saturday morning...the way I see it....it's all your fault just because I wanted to use the pen for something other than just looking at it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod..I think you need some serious "Professional Help":rotfl: 

I thought I was the biggest 'sucker' around...but you got me beat a mile. Now, lessee..that's TWO new trucks for you in the last month...and now a new Rolls for Marilyn ???.. Gawd..talk about 'easy come..easy go"....:headknock 

Think I'll be getting out of the 'drug peddling' biz and give that truckin' stuff a whirl..What are you hauling???....Illegals????:rotfl: 

Don't be blamin' me and my 'product' for your weaknesses...LOL...

You are TOO MUCH>>>:rotfl:

edit...ChiefCharlie called me while they were in town for the gathering and when I asked about his wheels ,he remarked that he did a 'head count' before they left CC and he and Robs had sumthin' like 48 or 58 wheels 'one the road'. I honest to Gawd think you're trying to catch him....(ignore this if you want..just pure ENVY talkin' ).. Wish I had lived like you and Marilyn and Chief and Robs do when it was my turn.....:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya got it all wrong mi amigo! Only one new truck and one new car in the last month! My little bach buggy "Cat Daddy" was bought WAY BACK about 4 months ago :rotfl: 

A Rolls huh.................RIGHT! I'm not even tellin what it is until I get some pictures of it  Keep guessin


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Ya got it all wrong mi amigo! Only one new truck and one new car in the last month! My little bach buggy "Cat Daddy" was bought WAY BACK about 4 months ago :rotfl:
> 
> A Rolls huh.................RIGHT! I'm not even tellin what it is until I get some pictures of it  Keep guessin


------------

Hmmmmmm??? Waalll...if it turns out you bought her a yellow Hummer, I'm going over to the 'Kayak Board'....:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ------------
> 
> Hmmmmmm??? Waalll...if it turns out you bought her a yellow Hummer, I'm going over to the 'Kayak Board'....:rotfl:


Yelo Hummer huh? LOL, not even close


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't think she wants to be drivin' something so 'ordinary' as a yellow hummer. 
I'm guessing something with no top on it............


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I know someone on here with a yellow hummer...right Bobby LOL

Bobby is always easy to find in a parking lot LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I know someone on here with a yellow hummer...right Bobby LOL
> 
> Bobby is always easy to find in a parking lot LOL


Yea and they are not selling anymore yellow Hummers. Yellow is no longer a choice for the color.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I know someone on here with a yellow hummer...right Bobby LOL
> 
> Bobby is always easy to find in a parking lot LOL


------------

LOL...Yep...me too.. I'm just standin' in line for when Barbara gets tired of it and 'you-know-who' has to put it up for sale... I'd look GOOD in this set of wheels.:spineyes:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I don't think she wants to be drivin' something so 'ordinary' as a yellow hummer.
> I'm guessing something with no top on it............


Nope, she did not want the convertable version or the hardtop convertable version (THANK GOD!) but it does have a moon roof.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I see a yellow hummer in Kemah all the time, I always twist my neck to see if thats Bobby LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bill said:


> I see a yellow hummer in Kemah all the time, I always twist my neck to see if thats Bobby LOL


Don't twist your neck too much Bill, you'll end up looking like that guy (David Caruso) from the TV show "CSI Miami"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Don't twist your neck too much Bill, you'll end up looking like that guy (David Caruso) from the TV show "CSI Miami"


I do strike a pose when I put on my sunglasses LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

but do you talk in a low throaty whisper all the time?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> but do you talk in a low throaty whisper all the time?


I love hijacking my own thread 

I can't stand that dude's chartacter, my wife thinks he is great but I always sit there and mumble about that *&^#@! crooked neck $^!^&*#!* :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I GOT IT !!!!....I GOT IT !!!!!


Ya got Marilyn an neat brand new Scion XB, just like I got for the store..:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I GOT IT !!!!....I GOT IT !!!!!
> 
> Ya got Marilyn an neat brand new Scion XB, just like I got for the store..:rotfl:


I wished..... I like those and I especially like that one! When I bought my new truck the dealer gave me one of those to drive to go to lunch in.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I wished..... I like those and I especially like that one! When I bought my new truck the dealer gave me one of those to drive to go to lunch in.


------

LOL..Well, since we're about fifteen thousand miles off the main subject on this hijack...I'll keep picking at it...

Trod..can you believe the INSIDE room in that Scion.. That little booger is bigger inside than my 'old man's' Buick....plus the little devil is regularly delivering close to 35 mpg...even with the stop and go delivery use... Great Buy..for what it is intended for...and I gotta laugh everytime I see the profile of it... We refer to ours as "Fred"....as in Fred Flintstone...

Now..back to the main topic ...Marilyn would sure look good in a nice Mercedes or Jag... THINK BIG, Man.... Kitchen passes for a year...:bounce:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ------
> 
> LOL..Well, since we're about fifteen thousand miles off the main subject on this hijack...I'll keep picking at it...
> 
> ...


Those Scions are quite roomy! You should see the inside of a Honda Element!!

Marilyn's car has already been bought, I just wanted to wait until Saturday to pick it up (so we have plenty of time for them to teach us how to use all the gadgetry), I got her exactly (almost) what she wanted could not find the real exact thing anywhere in the Houston area.

Your gettin warm on your guess!!! I wanted to get her a Mercedes but she decided she wanted this other thing... Neither one of us like the Jags!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> (*so we have plenty of time for them to teach us how to use all the gadgetry),* !


-------

OMG..She's getting a "BM"...errr, is that BMW???...Very cool...Good lookin' blondes always look good in a Beamer....(or even a Lex..):rotfl: ...or, come to think of it..good lookin' blondes look good in anything....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> -------
> 
> come to think of it..good lookin' blondes look good in anything....


LOL.... I will agree with that statement


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Waaallll...I NAILED it.!!!!:rotfl: 

Had a visit yestidday from ol' Trod and his Bride....and HER brand new beautiful Beamer...WOW...what a beauty...the car and Marilyn... Ya done good, Trod . 

Sorry you got lost (LOL) but at least ya got to meet some of the neighbors.:rotfl: 

Think ya got a winner there, Buddy... Miss Marilyn is a beauty ...and a charmer. (wonder how in the world she got hooked up with you.... ) Just kidding of course. Enjoyed the visit...and was glad Hiedi was able to show you her one and only 'trick'...TWICE !!!.... Sorry about that...LOL

Stick up a pix of the new wheels so we can all drown in envy...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trick?

did she pee on him or hump his leg? :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> trick?
> 
> did she pee on him or hump his leg? :rotfl:


-----------
LMAO, Spec...NOPE..that ain't her 'trick'.. She laid a little 'tootsie roll' for him downstairs AND upstairs...Gawd !!! ..what a dog.. Oh well, at least it's her and not ME !!! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Waaallll...I NAILED it.!!!!:rotfl:
> 
> Had a visit yestidday from ol' Trod and his Bride....and HER brand new beautiful Beamer...WOW...what a beauty...the car and Marilyn... Ya done good, Trod .
> 
> ...


Yep... ol' Tortuga nailed the guess!

It was good seeing you again (and your neighbor...ha ha ha).

Once again, those big pens are beautiful, Marilyn really likes hers and I'm sure my son will like his as well.

I'm gonna bring my old dog over and let her teach Heidi some NEW TRICKS  

I'm only going to post one pic that way I have something for "Friday Pics" 










Oh yeah, Here are a couple pics of my fresh new floor paint in my shop.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

never mind.....I was going to say something about a garage that clean...just seems wrong somehow LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bill said:


> never mind.....I was going to say something about a garage that clean...just seems wrong somehow LOL


LOL Bill, I've heard most all of them! My buddies tell me it's a Homosexual garage, they even go as far as to say "I bet it smells like Potpourri". I'm a clean freak...what can I say


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You would have a heart attack if you saw my shop right now. Barbara has been slacking off on her job. So she don't get paid!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You would have a heart attack if you saw my shop right now. Barbara has been slacking off on her job. So she don't get paid!


I have a beach house rented over there on Bolivar for next weekend, if'n I get bored I'll come over and clean your shop for ya


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a deal to me !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL Bill, I've heard most all of them! My buddies tell me it's a Homosexual garage, they even go as far as to say "I bet it smells like Potpourri". *I'm a clean freak...what can I say*


------------

Gaadddd !!!!.. That garage is DISGRACEFUL...When did you move in...yestidday?

J/K... wish I had that 'vice'..LOL.. I figured you were just kidding when you said you were gonna go home and paint the GARAGE FLOOR... 

At least the new Beamer will have a clean, healthy home....LOL...Are you sure you don't want me to bring Hiedi down there to help you break in the new floor?:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I would never kid about my tidy garage 

Bring Heidi over Jim, we will let Honya teach that little girls some new, different tricks!

The windows were supposed to be tinted on Marilyn's ride when we picked it up Saturday (The main reason we didn't pick it up Friday) but it was not. I had to drop the car off this morning so they can tint the windows. The cool thing is they always give you a loaner car if you need one...So, today I am driving a White Z4 Roadster Convertable...that little suckker is FAST!!! I hit 140 in it on the way to the office!

Marilyn's car is cool but she has still not driven it! We went out to see her mom in Katy but she didn't want to drive it in the heavy traffic for the first time, she has not even test driven it! I asked her yesterday if she wanted to drive me to the store in her new car and she said No... 


Anyways, the car is cool as heck! It has so many features (most we will probably never use or even learn how to use them), they really should give an all day class in operating this thing! The features I like best are... 
1. In the center console there is a drink holder that either keeps your drink cold or hot. 
2. You can use the remote button on the key and roll down the windows and pop open the sun roof. 
3. There are four headlights, two of them turn in the direction you turn the steering wheel (and they are those cool "blue" HID lights. 
4. Each one of the remotes (hers and mine) hold the programming for the seat, radio station presets, mirror position, etc, which ever one of us unlocks the doors with our particluar remote sets the everything to teh way we like it. 
5. There are LED lights all over this thing... the license plate light is an LED, when it's dark and you unlock the door with the remote this little LED light comes on to light up the door handle and the ground around the car doors. When it's night there are some little Orange LEDs that are hidden in the inside doors panels that give the interior a very nice looking glow, there are 2 LEDs in the ceiling that project down to the center concole in the back seat. 
6. The windshield wipers will come on automatically when the car senses rain.
7. There is not a dipstick on the car to check the oil, it is done electronically with a push button. 

There are so many more features that it will take us weeks and or months to figure out/explore.

It's a very nice car but I still prefer my new Tundra CrewMax!


----------

